# High school graduated 10% off or 20% External or Internal



## WAQASILYAS (Mar 22, 2008)

For high School graduated students does IBCC takes off 10% or 20%.
Until yesterday I thought and look at IBCC website and saw 10%, but then yesterday I saw they take off 20% for internal education system. NOW I AM IN SCHOCK BECAUSE THAT MEANS I CAN’T GET ACCEPTED TO KE ON MERIT OR ANY OTHER COLLEGE BASED ON MERIT!!!!#shocked 
 

What is the difference between internal or external education systems?

will apreciate any help, thanks


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

for canadian and us students dey deduct 20%..that rule always applied to the u.s students but for canadian it was 10% until they changed their rule in 2006 (according to what they told me) because they found out that canadian students go through intternal assessment as well. internal examination is when exams are cheked from your school. external examination is when your exams are graded by the board. hope it helps
and btw dey are deducting 20% from everyone this year and since you are only going to be competeing with foreginners (if you have da citizenship) then you shouldnt be worried.... give it a tryy..!


----------



## xfinix (Aug 8, 2008)

how does it work for british students then? is it 10% or 20%?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

20% for UK as well.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

If you're a U.S. high school student who has taken AP tests in any of the required IBCC Pre-Med. subjects, your marks may be reduced by only 10% for that/those specific subject(s).

That applies ONLY if you're a U.S. high school student _who has taken _certain AP tests.

If you haven't taken any AP tests, your marks will be reduced by 20%.


----------



## unreplaceabl (Nov 21, 2008)

does the 10 reduction.... if u take an AP TEST and pass
apply to ENGLISH AS WELL?

Also,... how many classes do they consider. ... like all 
4 years of eng
4 yrs of math
1 yr each in bio, phy, chem
and 4 years of electives???
?????????????????????????


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

unreplaceabl said:


> does the 10 reduction.... if u take an AP TEST and pass
> apply to ENGLISH AS WELL?


Yes



unreplaceabl said:


> Also,... how many classes do they consider. ... like all
> 4 years of eng
> 4 yrs of math
> 1 yr each in bio, phy, chem
> ...


I don't think they consider all four years of English, two at most. They don't consider math at all (possibly as an elective). They only consider 1 or 2 years of electives. Not totally sure but definitely not all four years.


----------



## unreplaceabl (Nov 21, 2008)

alrite, gotcha


----------



## Rani (Nov 14, 2008)

*External examinations*

In the U.S. We take regents which are graded by the state and you have to take them in every course. Would those be considered External examinations or internal?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Rani said:


> In the U.S. We take regents which are graded by the state and you have to take them in every course. Would those be considered External examinations or internal?


I think they consider it as internal, but that's just my guess. I would call up the IBCC office(s) and get a confirmation on that.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> 20% for UK as well.



Correct me if i am wrong but cadidates completing O and A levels from british system only get 10% deducted ...
and as i am a student studying from UK system .. There are No such things are Internal Examinations , its all external when it come to exams ..

Internals for us are just our Mocks - that's it ... which are NOT used for the final grades as EVERY exam is marked EXTERNALLY... 

Right? Someone here either tell me i am wrong , or please comment on it ..
b'cus now i am worried #baffled

Thanks.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Smeer said:


> I think they consider it as external, but that's just my guess. I would call up the IBCC office(s) and get a confirmation on that.


Wow sorry for messing that up, I meant to say I think they consider it as *internal*. Call up the IBCC folks and double check. The only American exams (to my knowledge) that they consider external are Advanced Placement tests.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Smeer said:


> Wow sorry for messing that up, I meant to say I think they consider it as *internal*. Call up the IBCC folks and double check. The only American exams (to my knowledge) that they consider external are Advanced Placement tests.


quite right.


----------



## Binte (Aug 29, 2007)

Can u please tell me what are the pre requisite courses that IBCC would look at in onder to do a conversion
Thanks alot


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

all the normal high school courses plus bio, physics, chemistry. Anything more check out http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html


----------

